# Tia's pups 3.5 weeks old



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Boris








Monster








Tank








Brandy








Nana








Bella








Mouse


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good hun x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

bless them.. they're so cute


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

oh bless, i want borris, tank, nana and all the others please lol
my last pup was just like tank


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what big beauties x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

They are really beautifull babys, and wow theve changed so much 

plz dont take this the wrong way hun ok...but get some nail clippers and clip their nails...there to long  i did my pups nails weekly till they went to their new homes


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yer they are all big chunks except for mouse he looks like a jack russell bless him he is tiny but the first to scoff all the food lol, yer thanks i will get som baby nail clippers tomorrow. Also i have decided to keep Boris


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Yer they are all big chunks except for mouse he looks like a jack russell bless him he is tiny but the first to scoff all the food lol, yer thanks i will get som baby nail clippers tomorrow. Also i have decided to keep Boris


ohhh im so jealous lol they are all beautifull tho, i want but i cant lol

ps..mouse is so sweet bless...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Awww - I've fallen in love with Boris! What a wonderful expression he has - and those white tips on his paws .............. the pups are all wonderful and are a credit to you. Well done you and Tia!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you, i dont want to get rid of any of them they are all so lovely, i hope mouse will find a new home he is so tiny if not it looks like i will be having 2.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

AWww there gettin so big my lot are gettin a handful now lol beatin each other up all da time ! i do my lots claws twice a week wit t baby clippers they grow so fast a tarro gets such a sore belly


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

They are gorgeous pups!  Was also going to mention their claws, glad someone beat me to it!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tia is lucky no scratches yet but will do them tomorrow, yer mine are growling at each other now and biting each others noses lol, they are eating very well. They are having wet kibbles with raw mince and puppy milk all mixed together they love it lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous great pics


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you i do love them to bits


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

They're cute and have grown SO much. 
I love their names!!!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks i do like the name Boris, he looks like a Boris lol


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi ther i am a newbie

They are stunnignpups i want Mouse ! What breed are they ?

Juliet x


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, they are staffordshire bull terriers


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Hi, they are staffordshire bull terriers


Ooooh where are you ?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi we are in Harlow, Essex


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

they are sooo cute! if i was after one would have bella or mouse


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

What lovely pups so cute and I love the names you have picked. I had a Staffordshire Bull Terrier quite a few years ago they are a great dogs.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

We are gonna keep Boris but we like the name ozzie as well so not 100% sure of name yet.


----------



## tracynoe (Mar 3, 2008)

Bella's eyes are soooo expressive


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Kerry
They sure look beauties - hope all went well - have to tell me about it sometime as I was away for most of August.

Have you got homes for them all?
regards
sue


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Gonna start advertising monday because they are 4 weeks on saturday, the one home i did have pulled out because she found out she had ethecimea (excuse the spelling ) so she brought a dog that dont moult ( Bouvier des flandres) Any idea what sort of price i should put them up for , i dont want them to cheap because i dont want them going in the wrong hands but dont want then to dear either.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pups hernia


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Pups hernia


Awww look at that dear lil hernia lol...just keep ya eye on it and see how it goes,,,

Are u gonna keep him and fix it yaself and then rehome him?? or sale him on afta pointing out to interested people he has an hernia that maywell need fixing in the future???


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

well if someone likes him i can take the price of the op off i will find out how much it will cost


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> well if someone likes him i can take the price of the op off i will find out how much it will cost


i wouldnt take the price of the op off wat ur asking for him, but thats just my personal opinion.

if people are interested just point out his hernia and tell them it mite need fixing in the future, and if thats fine by them , then just make sure u write something out stating that mr/mrs ( who ever ) are awear of the pups hernia and have agreed that if in the future it needs fixing that they agree to do just that...and both sign, then put a copy in a safe place.

As for the price of ur pups...ild sell them £250-£300 each, and yould get it....thats wat unpapered pups sell for down here and they get it.

i know ur not in it for the money, but at the end of the day, if u can get that amount like everyone else does, then go for it.

i dont give a shyte if people slag me of for wat ive said, at the end of the day the most inportant thing is u find them forever good loving indoor homes.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

we had one outta a jack russel litter that had a hernia didnt affect her at all had it checked by the vets as a puppy and then @ every vet check (my mum kept her ) and it hasnt affected her @ all the onli thing is that we couldnt breed from her. but yous is on a boy so that prob wont effect him 
Oh yeah and we're selling our pups for £350 with first injection plus mirco chip but they are all going to people we no,


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

just realised i put picture on wrong post lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

wiccan said:


> we had one outta a jack russel litter that had a hernia didnt affect her at all had it checked by the vets as a puppy and then @ every vet check (my mum kept her ) and it hasnt affected her @ all the onli thing is that we couldnt breed from her. but yous is on a boy so that prob wont effect him
> Oh yeah and we're selling our pups for £350 with first injection plus mirco chip but they are all going to people we no,


And yould get it aswell  


krrbl123 said:


> just realised i put picture on wrong post lol.


lol...i did notice but it makes no diff, ive been following ya thread anyhows lol.


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Some claws on them pups  I`m in love with Brandy.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

They have all had there nails cliped now they are little wigglers mouse was the most wiggly lol


----------



## Shima onida (Jul 21, 2008)

_The little lad i have left has a tiny hernia but yesterday the vet said not to worry keep an eye on it and if it grows they would advice removing it when he is castrated so nothing major to worry about i agree do not reduce price but out it in your puppy contract at the time of sale so the new owners sign it!! Good luckn they look stunning well done to all concerned!!_


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

ok thanks, i will keep an eye on it


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't sell a pup with any 'defect' as once it is sold it is out of your control what happens to it and if he needs surgery in future an dfo rwhatever reason the new owners decide not to do it, there's nothing you can do about it. 

An umbilical hernia isn't usually a serious problem, but I think personally I woudl just chose to keep that pup myself. maybe not what I planned, but one of the hardships of breeding unfortunately. 

The pups look very well by the way, glad you got heir claws sorted, it's a two person job really, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I wasn't going to post this but I will because I think it's important,
I think you need to make the owners aware that you don't know the L2/HC status of the puppies,and explain about the conditions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

wiccan said:


> we had one outta a jack russel litter that had a hernia didnt affect her at all had it checked by the vets as a puppy and then @ every vet check (my mum kept her ) and it hasnt affected her @ all the onli thing is that we couldnt breed from her. but yous is on a boy so that prob wont effect him
> Oh yeah and we're selling our pups for £350 with first injection plus mirco chip but they are all going to people we no,


Are they KC'd and tested ?


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Very Cute!


----------

